# Inverted 78" Erskine blower



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok so this did fall into my lap today... 78" Erskine inverted blower other then the top 3pt bracket needing some work seems to be in good shape... $2200. Can text more pics 574-five three two-4477. Thanks! NO LOWBALL OFFERS!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

for the last time, if you aren't interested in buying then DO NOT post in these for sale threads


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it all hydro ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Is it all hydro ?


Looks like a pto shaft running between the 3pt hitch...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not interested but I did have a few questions, Never mind MJD got me spooked. Thumbs Up


----------

